# Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!



## Gärtner Fredl (2. Aug. 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich brauche Profiunterstützung, bin gerade am entwerfen von meinem Teich incl. Bachlauf (15m³, siehe Bild ).:crazy

Der Höhenunterschied von der Teichoberkante zum Bachlaufanfang ist ca: 1,5m.
Ich will auf Höhe des Bachlaufanfangs einen Schwerkraft Teichfilter  (siehe Bild, ), mit umgekehrten Bodenablauf (siehe Bild) und Skimmer bauen. 

Meine Fragen:

Hat jemand schon sowas gebaut oder vielleicht hat jemand einen besseren Tip für mich, wie ich das angehen kann.

Ist der Rohrdurchmesser (umgekehrter Bodenablauf ) von 50mm nicht zu klein für den Durchfluß hinauf zur Filterstelle? Entfernung *ca:7m* und Höhenunterschied: *ca:4m* (Teichgrund bis zum ersten Filter)
Die Regentonnen sollen mit Potest am Hang entlang stehen und die Zu- und Ablaufrohre sollen unterirdisch verlegt werden.

Oder soll ich gleich die Regentonnen einbuddeln, so spar ich mir zwar eine Pumpe aber Nachteil: 
Ich muß dann das gefilterte Wasser *ca: 11m* und mit Höhenunterschied von *ca:1,5m* (Filterausgang bis zum Bachlaufanfang) pumpen und naturlich ein Loch buddeln mit Deckelkonstruktion.


Danke!

Ciao

Gärtner Fredl

P.S.: Sorry für die schlechte Zeichnung!
 

 

 

http://www.oase-technik.de/media/images/info/202_0.jpg


----------



## scholzi (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

 Fredel......und :willkommen im Forum
Also ich kann dir nicht wirklich folgen.....
vielleicht liest du das mal und stellst dann mal eine Zkizze ein...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854


----------



## Gärtner Fredl (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Servus Scholzi,

danke für die Info!

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht.

Aber wie löst man das mit dem Bodenablauf, in der Skizze (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854, unter Punkt b) ist der Zugang zum SiFi nicht am Bodengrundablauf, sondern an der Seitenwand. Meist Du man dann das Prinzip vom Bodengrundablauf mit der Skizze (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854, unter Punkt b) kompinieren?

Danke!

Ciao


----------



## scholzi (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

wo das Rohr den Teich verlässt spielt nicht die Rolle, hauptsache unter Wasseroberfläche!
Im Teich kannst du auch Rohr verlegen..(bis auf den Grund) solltest halt nur drauf achten das die Bogen nicht über 30 Grag haben sollten (also 45' = no go)
Und natürlich alles DN 110......nichts mit 50er

Über Bodenablauf funktioniert das natürlich auch....dan verlegst du halt die Rohre außerhalb vom Teich


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Servus Fredl

Herzlich Willkommen

1.) Was spricht gegen ein eingraben des Bodenablaufs unter dem Teichvließ/Folie .... 

und 

2.) Vergiß den Bachlauf ... die Höhe kannst nur durch immensen Stromverbrauch überwinden ... soll heißen ... die Pumpen haben eine Kennlinie ... umso höher sie das Wasser heben muß, umso weniger Wasser kommt beim Filter an ... und im übrigen ... es ist keine Schwerkraftanlage die du planst.

3.) Die zu hebende Höhe wird ab Teichwasseroberfläche gemessen, egal wie tief der Teich ist


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Gerade aufgefallen ...
Was macht denn das Thema in "Tiere im und am Teich"

Ich verschiebe es mal nach "Technik im und am Teich"


----------



## Gärtner Fredl (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Servus Helmut,

danke für Deinen Eintrag.

*Zu Punkt 1:*

Einen Bodenablauf einzubauen ist kein Problem. Dann spar ich mir eine Pumpe und einen Siebfilter gegenüber der gepumten Variante oder der Halbschwerkraftanlage.
Aber nur wenn ich eine Schwerkraftanlage baue.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21819

*Zu Punkt 2:*

Was hälts Du von der Pumpe?
http://www.teichpumpe-teichfilter.de/teichpumpe-Teichpumpen/teichpumpe_eco-x_10000.html

*Zu Punkt 3:*
Erwischt, in der Physikstunde hatte ich gefehlt!!


Und ja, ich weiß, ich bin in der falschen Rubrik, weiß Du wie man das ganze jetzt noch verschieben kann?


Gruß

Fredl


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Servus Fredl

Ist schon längst verschoben 

Die Pumpe ... naja, da kommen oben bei 2m Höhe gerade noch nicht mal die Hälfte an, eben die 4.800 Liter. Ist aber bei vielen Pumpen, wenn nicht bei allen so.
Darum ...


> 2.) Vergiß den Bachlauf ... die Höhe kannst nur durch immensen Stromverbrauch überwinden ... soll heißen ... die Pumpen haben eine Kennlinie ... umso höher sie das Wasser heben muß, umso weniger Wasser kommt beim Filter an



Ich könnte mir nur eines vorstellen ...
Bau den Filter in Schwerkraft neben den Teich, zumindest auf Teichniveau und wenn schon Bachlauf ... dann mit extra Pumpe ... kannst ja dann nach gutdünken ein/aus schalten ... wie von Dir/Euch gewünscht.
Denn bei deiner Variante müßte/sollte sie rund um die Uhr laufen, wegen dem Filter.

Zu 1. Punkt) Warum ersparst Dir den Siebfilter 
Da hast aber etwas mißverstanden.

Ein Siebfilter oder auch anders genannt ein Vorabscheider/Vorfilter (wie Peter es nannte) sollte nie bei einer Filteranlage fehlen. Der holt den groben Schmutz (Blätter, Algen etc. heraus) und entlastet damit die nachfolgenden Biostufen/Biofilter .

Und eine Pumpe ersparst Dir auch nicht , sie befindet sich nur am Ende der Filterkette gegenüber der "Gepumten Version", da sitzt sie zum Anfang.
Den Unterschied macht die Leistung ...
Bei Schwerkraft fließt von selbst "kommunizierdende Röhren" das Wasser des Teiches in den Filter und wird am Schluß in den Teich gepumpt. Vorteil es braucht sehr wenig Leistung, damit Strom das Wasser in den Teich zu befördern, da gleiches Niveau.
Anders beim "Gepumpten Filter". Hier muß das Wasser immer eine Höhe überwinden, damit die Pumpe das Wasser "heben". Dies kostet Strom. Auch sind sie nicht so leistungsfähig wie die "Schwerkraftfilter".


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umgekehrter Bodenablauf oder doch Schwerkraftfilteranlage bei Hanglage?!*

Hallo Fredl,

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Hast du auch einen Vornamen?? Oder heißt du wirklich Fredl??



> Ist der Rohrdurchmesser (umgekehrter Bodenablauf ) von 50mm nicht zu klein für den Durchfluß hinauf zur Filterstelle?



Ich sag jetzt mal: Früher oder Später *Ja*

Bau einen "Normalen BA" mit DN 110 Anschluss ein. 

Dann noch eine Frage meinerseits:

Auf dem ersten Bild ist eine Rüttelplatte zu sehen. Was machst du mit dem Teichaushub. 

Wenn du da wirklich soo viel Höhenunterschied (1,5m) hast, könntest du doch den Aushub zum anfüllen nehmen und gleich abrütteln. 
Dadurch verkleinerst du gleich den Höhenunterschied. 

Den Rest hat Helmut ja schon erklärt, bzw. mit Links verwiesen. 

Ach und noch was:

Das loch inne Mitte muss von der Grundfläche größer werden. Wie soll'n da später mal 10-15 Koi von 70-80cm Länge überwintern.


----------

